# How many hours does your cat sleep?



## thepuff (Mar 15, 2005)

How long does your cat sleep and how old is he/she? I can't help but wonder if my kitty is taking sleeping pills!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

How long does your kitty sleep?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I haven't really kept track (and I don't stay up at night to check), but the book says about 16-18 hrs for an adult cat; more for a kitten. But I'd say that's about right for my cats. I'm not sure how much of that is sound sleep....seems to me a lot of it is just sitting quietly and dozing.


----------



## thepuff (Mar 15, 2005)

Pretty much ALL the time. He doesn't do ANYTHING but eat, poop, and sleep. He's between 7 and 8 years old. On occaision he will play with me or venture on the deck for maybe 5 minutes, or look out the window, but then it's back to sleep. Do cats get depressed? (we did move within the past 4 months)

I have another cat who runs around the house like a madwoman and attacks her own shadow, loves the stairs and while she gets her fair share of cat naps, she is very active. She is between 3 and 4 years old.


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

My 12-week old kitten sleeps around 18-20 hours a day.... he sleeps through the night, and wakes up around 5:30am--what a good boy!


----------



## Kishkumen (Jan 14, 2005)

My 15-year old cat sleeps about 20 hours a day. She sleeps on my bed at night and she sleeps all day on the couch. She's only awake to pester for food.


----------



## mizzkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

My cat doesnt sleep much...either he is too busy playing wit milkcaps ..looking outside the screen door or jumping up on his tree...he is very active..but he does go to sleep usually a little maybe an houur or 2 i nthe afternoon and at night.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

thepuff said:


> Do cats get depressed?


Yes.


----------



## nikako (Apr 28, 2005)

thepuff said:


> How long does your cat sleep and how old is he/she?




They (both 'she') sleep a heck of a lot longer than I do! 


They get petted and combed a lot more than I do, too! 



(of course, they have hair...)


Rick


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

My cat sleeps about 2 hours during the day and about 4-5hours at night...no joke! He is a two year old Abyssinian which explains why he doesn't sleep. :lol: They are crazy active cats that don't want to miss a single thing going on in the house. 

We got him when he was 9 months old and I don't believe he slept AT ALL for a month! My husband and I took turns sleeping on the couch so we could keep an eye on him because he got into everything. :lol:


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

Baily sleeps about 14 hrs a day. He sleeps so sound that a slamming door or loud noise won't faze him. he's 8 or so. When visiting my parents Baily was sleeping so sound my dad thought he was dead. 

Psycho never sleeps. Well maybe 4 hours of interupted sleep. he's up all night on spider watch detail and bugging me & Baily.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

my cats sleep ALOT! I was worried too when I first got them, it seemed like they were asleep more than they were awake!! I estimate they sleep off and on a total of 16-18 hours in any given day.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

The three youngest cats will sleep from about 11pm to 7am, then nap from 10 to 2, then nap on and off throughout the afternoon. I'd say about 16-18 hours a day is spent sleeping.

Beeper doesn't really have any regular sleep schedules, though she does tend to sleep through the night.


----------



## t_bowman83 (Apr 27, 2005)

Wait? your cats are awake...i cant remember the last time i saw my cat awake?


----------



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

My cat sleeps through the night. She'll get up when I do so that she can move to the couch to sleep there for the afternoon. She's only awake around feeding time and for a few other hours here and there. When she is awak she is really active and needs a lot of attention (like a child) so I don't mind that she sleeps as much as she does 'cause she's actually a handful when she is awake. Not that I mind or anything, we play together all of the time.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

There have only been TWO nights in the few months I've had the cats that they have slept through the night. :? 
I'd give ANYTHING if they would just SLEEP THROUGH THE NIGHT!!!


----------

